# Gender scan today anyone want to guess before I reveal :)UPDATED x



## Naya69

I've got my scan booked for Saturday at 3.10pm so does anyone want to give me any last minute guesses I will update as soon as I know we will see who's right :) xx

https://i.imgur.com/W7XHhru.jpg


----------



## ajbmama

Nub shots confuse me big time, but I am guessing girl!!


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Girl? :pink: xx


----------



## Louise88

I want to guess boy :)


----------



## Naya69

All of my guesses have been girl up to know your the first boy guess I've had xx


----------



## littlesteph

boy


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Boy x


----------



## Try Rocking

Girl :)


----------



## Naya69

I'm hoping all the people who have said girl are right :) xx


----------



## liz1985

Boy x


----------



## Lisa_84

If that's the nub and not a leg, it's definitely very girly! I also have my gender scan tomorrow - so excited!!!


----------



## Naya69

Lisa_84 said:


> If that's the nub and not a leg, it's definitely very girly! I also have my gender scan tomorrow - so excited!!!

Oh pop bk and tell us how you went on too I love the outcome of gender scans I'm really hoping for a girl as we have 3 boys already I feel very lonely in this house lol xx


----------



## _jellybean_

Really looks pink to me


----------



## Naya69

7 hours to go anyone else want to guess xx


----------



## lau86

I'm not very good at this but looks boy ish to me


----------



## Misscalais

:pink:


----------



## capegirl7

Girl!


----------



## Naya69

77 mins to go canno wait :D


----------



## lilly_bum

Girl :) x


----------



## laurbagss

Boy :blue:


----------



## Kerry4840

I think its a girl : )


----------



## Naya69

It's a boy feel gutted as I really wanted a girl so got to wait for it to sink in then hopefully I will feel some excitement xx

https://i.imgur.com/esHkXkK.jpg


----------



## capegirl7

Great scan photo.. Congrats.


----------



## Louise88

Aww I'm sorry you didn't get your little girl Hun :( :hugs2: great scan picture btw!


----------



## liz1985

Congrats! Sorry your disapointed, im sure in a couple of days the excitment will kick in. X


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Awh sorry its not a girl, but you've got another little boy! Congrats. Xxxx


----------

